# Vicky Xipolitakis, Claudia Ciardone, Lourdes Sanchez & more Argentinian models, doing topless and showing their asses in thong in a model parade



## arlequin (5 Feb. 2015)

*VICTORIA XIPOLITAKIS - SOFIA MACAGGI - ALEJANDRA MAGLIETTI - LOURDES SANCHEZ - LAURITA FERNANDEZ - CLAUDIA CIARDONE - VIRGINIA GALLARDO - SABRINA RAVELLI - MARIANA LOLY ANTONIALE - ROCIO ROBLES :*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Download: (32,26 MB - 1 min 25 secs - 1280x720 - MP4)

DepositFiles

Download file V_X_20.mp4



Here More Videos of Vicky Xipolitakis doing a topless at the same parade:

Vicky Xipolitakis with Sofia Macaggi(Argentinian models) doing a topless and showing her tits in a model parade - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Here More Videos of Vicky Xipolitakis:

Vicky Xipolitakis with Sofia Macaggi(Argentinian models) doing a topless and showing her tits in a model parade - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Here More Videos of Sofia Macaggi:

Vicky Xipolitakis with Sofia Macaggi(Argentinian models) doing a topless and showing her tits in a model parade - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Here More Videos of Alejandra Maglietti:

Alejandra Maglietti (Argentinian Model) sexy in a tight short dress, showing her beautiful legs & big ass on a tv show - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Here More Videos of Lourdes Sanchez:

Lourdes Sanchez & Laura Fernandez (Argentinian models) sexies in tight shorts and with big cleavages, wishing you Merry Christmas: (Backstage) - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Here More Videos of Laura Fernandez:

Lourdes Sanchez & Laura Fernandez (Argentinian models) sexies in tight shorts and with big cleavages, wishing you Merry Christmas: (Backstage) - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Here More Videos of Claudia Ciardone:

Claudia Ciardone (Argentinian vedette) showing her tits under a bra and her pink thong under a little shorts - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net

Here More Videos of Rocio Robles:

Sofia Savoy (Argentinian Model & Dancer) with other dancers, showing their asses in a leather thong for a videoclip - Celebs - Celeb Bilder Deutsche und Internationale Stars - Celebboard.net


----------



## Padderson (5 Feb. 2015)

recht zeigefreudig die Mädels:thumbup:


----------



## dachsus (1 Juli 2015)

Argentinien muss ein wunderschönes Land sein.
Danke !


----------

